# Savannanah Ga



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Planning a trip to Savannanah GA in April, places to avoid or great places to camp. Any help is always great. Thanks to CAPTDAH for his recommendation in the other thred.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Savannah is so pretty. I think there is a campground down on Tybee Island. I have driven trough that area and had lunch there a few years ago. If I remember correctly the campground was right across the street from the ocean.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey chief,

I will also be camping in Savannah next year also. My daughter and son-in-law and two grandchildren are coming back from Germany in Nov and are being stationed in Savannah.

There is a campground on Tybee Island and it is called Rivers End Campground. Here is a link to there web site. I might try them when I go to Savannah.

Rivers End Campground

Leon


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

LOL...Leon you beat me to it!!! I had the same link to post. Ad says it is the closest campground to Savannah. When I was on Tybee island a few years ago it looked nice and well kept.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> LOL...Leon you beat me to it!!! I had the same link to post. Ad says it is the closest campground to Savannah. When I was on Tybee island a few years ago it looked nice and well kept.


From their web site, it looks really nice. Me and DW are going to try it out maybe in April of '07.

Leon


----------



## MRH (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't know much about Sav. but, If you can go near or by Stone Mtn. Ga. on the way there, you got to aleast stop one night. They have one of the best campgrounds with all the things to time and lots and lots of open space. You name it they have it. 
Also a killer lazer light show on the side of the Mtn. I have every place to go there next spring.

Check out the link to the park.

http://www.stonemountainpark.com/default.aspx


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

MRH, what campground did you stay at and do they have a web site?

Sorry for the hijack battalionchief3.

Leon


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I heard of stone mountain, think i saw something about it on the TV. I think i will have to check that out.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Planning a trip to Savannanah GA in April, places to avoid or great places to camp. Any help is always great. Thanks to CAPTDAH for his recommendation in the other thred.


I have been by this one before. Looked nice and quiet. Its by Jekyll island. 30 min south. Blythe Island


----------



## Captdah (Jul 23, 2006)

Also check out the Skidaway Island State Park. We like it because it is a little bit more private than the campground on Tybee. I will be happy to help you out with any questions that you may have about the Savannah area.


----------

